# Howzabout Beef Hearts?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wooooo!! I got a mondo mega whopper order of thee gargantuan beef hearts today, fresh!







They were HUMUNGOUS! I got a bunch o' ziplok bags and filled 'em with pieces of heart I'd cut up.

Is this an okay source of MM?

What size pieces are best? Most I cut into about fist sized. Is that safe?

Is beef heart "rich," and something best used sparingly-- or can I just use it like any beef MM? Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use it as a staple. I can get it for a great price. I have to cut it up into bite size pieces for Jax because she likes to have it coated in yogurt.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I have about 55lbs of beef heart cut up and in my freezer. I like it cause it's easy to cut and weigh out. The pups like it, Anna likes it best in yogurt as well.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We use beef heart a lot too. I haven't seen a problem with it being too rich to have to limit the amount. But, I do limit the amount of fat they get from it - they just seem to do better that way. 

Leyna also likes smaller pieces! She is my little diva


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

A little breading and some olive oil, seasoning and some fresh veggies....Hmm . Oh wait your talking for your dog!!!!! Never mind.







.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

they are pretty cool to cut up. LOL

ones I got were junior football sized and it was a neat anatomy lesson.









what is a "good price" for those? I paid $1.59/lb. it was actually veal heart.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieIThe pups like it, Anna likes it best in yogurt as well.


I should probably expand on the yogurt thing...Jax refuses to eat it unless it is coated in yogurt and cut into bite size pieces.







I think she has my ticket....








I don't suppose there is a smiley with the dogs driving the sled and the smiley's pulling it, is there?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Beef hearts are a GREAT muscle meat!! High in Taurine - an essential amino acid.

I like Pork hearts better because they are smaller and I don't have to cut them up to bag them.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I wish I could get a steady supply of hearts (beef, turkey, pork and duck). They have been sporadic at best for me to get but my guys LOVE them all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI wish I could get a steady supply of hearts (beef, turkey, pork and duck). They have been sporadic at best for me to get but my guys LOVE them all.


hmmmm....looks like you need to take a trip East and I'll trade you some of those goodies you can get your hands on for cheap beef and pork hearts!!

I wonder if they would vacuum pack and ship them to you? It's not like they have a huge market for them around here.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

do you guys trim the fat off?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If I need to. The butcher normally has it trimmed up.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I was quoted .85/lb today (gonna pick some up on Monday).


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Are venison hearts about the same? My friend trimmed off the fat for me, but I haven't fed it to them yet. Froze them for now, until I decide how to best feed it to them.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yes, in Germany, we cooked and ate turkey hearts, for example. They smell and taste just like normal turkey dark meat! Yum!

I won't be getting beef heart again, as this was over $2 a lb.








Turkey hearts here are about $1 per pound. That'll be our main MM. I did get chicken leg quarters for 69 cents a pound, though.









I did trim the beef heart's fat, it was too firm/hard for me to cut through easily.

Grimm thinks yogurt goes great with everything.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg... I have to talk to the butcher about shipping beef hearts! They are $0.79/lb! Tongues are less than a $1/lb too!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

chicken backs here are 39 cents a pound and quarters 59 cents but anything beef is over $1.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In my area, beef hearts are expensive, $3.49 a #. I use to get a heart/tongue grind for a buck a#, but not lately. Take what you can get and freeze it, it is very nutritious, and the dogs luv it!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WOW, Michelle! You get some wonderful prices!! Good deal!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wonder how much it would cost to pack it in ice and ship it to you. I can get pork hearts too. They butcher every Monday.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Beef hearts are great. I think they're a bit richer than regular beef and can sometimes result in loose poops. Or at least they did for Risa (took just a bit of time for her to adjust and now she's fine) but she's not known for having a cast-iron gut. I also trim some of the fat off of the hearts but not much. I only do because Ris has issues with too much fat. Most dogs, I think, are much less high-maintenance than Risa is when it comes to raw-feeding!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use beef heart a lot as my main MM (also use lamb and pork heart when I can get the latter).


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, those are very good prices Michelle. pack it up and ship to us less fortunate.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangBeef hearts are a GREAT muscle meat!! High in Taurine - an essential amino acid.
> 
> I like Pork hearts better because they are smaller and I don't have to cut them up to bag them.


We have pork hearts here too. Main staple of MM, it is so easy, usually one heart is the amount I need, so it is super easy to prepare.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I guess I might be SOL; most everyone I know, to include myself would enjoy some good heart, tongue and liver, & chicken gizzards. From what I recall, the prices are too high for me to even treat myself to it. My poor dog...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find a small butcher!!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

My butcher quoted me at $.99 a lbs the last time we spoke, but I had to order a case, and he didn't say how big a case would be, lol. Have to ask next time I'm in. My wife got chicken quarters at Harvey's last week for $.39 a lbs. Wish she'd bought more than 3 bags, but our freezer's starting to get REALLY full. I used to internally mock you guys when I'd hear you had two freezers, one for the people, one for the dog, but my wife and I had a serious conversation about getting a larger freezer chest, or adding a second yesterday, so...there.


----------

